# I've got an EGR valve.. and it's broken... ?



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Apparently I have an EGR valve.... 

Symptoms - just driven 35 trouble free miles. Was just parking up at home, when the engine fault workshop display-of-death appeared with the knolling of the chime....

Flashing glow plug symbol too in the speedo.

Tried the immediate engine reboot trick... but just the same.

So.. parked up, went inside to get craptop and VCDS lead... and by the time I got back to it (<5 mins) the flashing and chiming had gone away. So I scanned anyway and this is what I got:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CAR) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 907 401 F HW: 3D0 907 401 D
Component: 3.0TDI EDC17G100AG 0040 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWX3Z0H1742371
Coding: 0406002C190F0160
Shop #: WSC 00771 210 80508
VCID: 2240E403FE5C820EAD3-5102

2 Faults Found:
001029 - EGR Sensor 1 
P0405 - 000 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 93190 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.06.29
Time: 15:04:21

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 735 /min
 Speed: 10.1 km/h
Voltage: 13.91 V
Lambda: 99.2 %
Lambda: -5.5 %

001027 - EGR Valve (N18) 
P0403 - 001 - Malfunction - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 93190 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.06.29
Time: 15:04:46

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 693 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Duty Cycle: 99.6 %
Lambda: 99.2 %
Mass Air / Rev.: 458.3 mg/str
Temperature: 88.2°C

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 N HW: GS1 9.1 1.4 
Component: AG6 09L 3,0 TDI RdW 3402 
Revision: --H04--- Serial number: 4441180
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 428044831E1CA20ECD3-5120

1 Fault Found:
005913 - Functionality limited due to Engine Control Module 
P1719 - 000 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 93190 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.06.29
Time: 15:04:47

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What can I expect now... is something just starting to fail....? Live with it? Or get it sorted ASAP??

Don't like the idea of this putting the box into limp mode.....

Any advice on this gratefully received.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Mike,
These are some engine MVB of my Phaeton, related to the EGR, with a warm iddling engine, that you might find useful for checking purposes. They are MVB No 3 and No 38. *
No 3: *
003,0,Exhaust gas recirculation EGR
003,1,Engine speed,At idle: 610 ... 810 rpm
003,2,Specified intake air mass,[mg/stroke]
003,3,Actual air mass,[mg/stroke]
003,4,EGR control value,[%]

3,0,,
3,1,,,
;735 /min,RPM,
3,2,,,
;329.0 mg/str,Mass Air / Rev.,
3,3,,,
;387.8 mg/str,Mass Air / Rev.,
3,4,,,
;99.6 %,Duty Cycle,

*No 38:*
038 EGR valve
1) Engine speed
[rpm]
2) EGR valve activation
[%]
3) EGR valve feedback
[%]
4) EGR valve output stage
[%]

38,0,,
38,1,,,
;735 /min,RPM,
38,2,,,
;99.6 %,Duty Cycle,
38,3,,,
;0.0 %,Lambda,
38,4,,,
;12.5 %,Lambda,​
I hope it helps.

Gabriel


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Lots of people blank off EGRs and remap to compensate, allegedly improves breathing at expense of emissions at cold ( no problems when warmed )

The guy that remapped mine does a roaring trade in mapping and removing out EGRs and DPFs


Ian


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> Lots of people blank off EGRs and remap to compensate, allegedly improves breathing at expense of emissions at cold ( no problems when warmed )
> 
> The guy that remapped mine does a roaring trade in mapping and removing out EGRs and DPFs
> 
> ...


Thanks Ian - that's certainly something to bear in mind... and I've got his details!

Regards

m


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Don't know if anyone can shed any more light on this.... EGR sensor failed once... EGR valve failed 8 times. But I've only had one exciting round of "engine fault - workshoop" - so is it likely to be the sensor? Where is the sensor and what does it sense?

Thanks

M


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Gabs08PHTN said:


> Hi Mike,
> These are some engine MVB of my Phaeton, related to the EGR, with a warm iddling engine, that you might find useful for checking purposes. They are MVB No 3 and No 38. *
> No 3: *
> 003,0,Exhaust gas recirculation EGR
> ...


Doesn't help me much... here are equivalents for me. Idling with warm engine:

<a href="http://s771.photobucket.com/user/n968412L/media/erg_zpsafe19b19.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx354/n968412L/erg_zpsafe19b19.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo erg_zpsafe19b19.jpg"/></a>

If anyone wants to shed light on this... feel free!

Regards

M

ps - scanned it again today after 56 miles of mixed driving - and no engine errors at all.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Mike,

Speaking from ignorance, since there does not seem to be an 'EGR Sensor' as such, might the sensor referred to in the DTC without an identifier be the position potentiometer for the EGR valve N18?

In which case it's only the N18 EGR motor/pot that would be guilty as charged.

Chris


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Chris - don't know enough to debate with you. Couple of questions. Does that mean that you expect the motor, valve and postiion pot to be an integrated unit? Seems sensible/likely to me.

Do you know what the other VCDS things mean -like the readiness codes? Fault Status? Fault Priority? Some of these are easy to find in the VCDS manual.. others have so far eluded me..

And should I read anything into the timings of the two faults? 20 seconds apart... which came first? Are they intrinsically linked? The probably are...

Regards
M


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Mike,

This web page has a good description of the fault printouts from VCDS: The anatomy of the fault code. The status and priority numbers are not as interesting as they sound.

The readiness codes start at 1 and change to 0 as each legally-required emissions test (or, possibly, adjustment) is completed by the ECU. This is usually done automatically during any short drive. Michael posted about them here. Resetting engine DTCs clears the codes back to 1 and the tests must be done again.

It seems to me that the two faults so close in time together must be interrelated, but that's a guess. I know very little about EGRs.

Chris



*There's the EGR Valve N18 and also a Cooler Bypass valve*











*The N18 actuator motor incorporates a position sensor pot G212*


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Again thanks Chris. I'd already noticed that the EGR and the exhaust cooler by pass both look like they are vacuum operated too..

I wonder if there might be more experience of this engine in a forum where there are many more of them... ie an Audi forum... I think there are many many more of this engines in Audis than VWs....?

Regards

M


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry Mike, I'm not helping much. I guess you are hoping from replies from folks who have actual experience of this issue. And, apologies for researching info that you no doubt already have.

Giving myself more time to look at your relatively new engine (3D3 type CARA) instead of the old SSP graphics, I think the EGR flap motor doesn't have a vacuum connection, it's just motor-driven. Also, they changed the name from N18 to V338, but it still has the G212 position sensor potentiometer built-in.

The only EGR sensor other than G212 is the G98 exhaust gas recirculation temperature sensor, which in any case is screwed into the V338 EGR valve & motor block. The only system actuators other than the two physical gas diverter flaps/valves themselves are the un-sensed mechanical thermostat on the coolant flow in the cooler block, and the cooler block bypass valve vacuum-operated motor.

Basically, I'd be surprised of a dealer didn't want to replace the V338/G212 motor/EGR flap assembly (part=£250 - that seems too low?) and the G98 sensor (part=£140) which is attached to it.

I think I have 'exhausted' my output on EGR stuff! This Audi thread has some photos of the V338 that seem to be the same as your CARA engine.

Chris


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Chris - I think I'd found this Audi thread too... but I'll need to look at it at home.... our IT department at work blocks the photos ... understandable... but I'll be having a stern word with our IT director about it!

Regards

M


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

n968412L said:


> Thanks Chris - I think I'd found this Audi thread too... but I'll need to look at it at home.... our IT department at work blocks the photos ... understandable... but I'll be having a stern word with our IT director about it!
> 
> Regards
> 
> M


And here is the good news.... it sailed through the MoT today with no issues at all. And I've done a good few miles since the EGR problem now with no re-occurrence... I'll scan it again at the weekend and see if there are any failures clocked up but not showing to the driver yet...

M


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Properly broken now. Won't reset and resolutely in limp mode.

Off to VW for a fix... 

I had hoped that this relatively common V6 would be more reliable than mine has proved to be so far. 

I wonder how long they'll have it for..... still... got the V10 to fall back on... although that's making some odd noises and other odd behaviour right now. If I break that one too... I'll to commute in the Golf....


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

sorry to hear its broken, I'd have taken it to Bury personally.... and no I'm not going to say anything about my car in case it spites it.......


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

> I'd have taken it to Bury personally...


With full military honours?

Harry


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> sorry to hear its broken, I'd have taken it to Bury personally.... and no I'm not going to say anything about my car in case it spites it.......


Two reasons why I didn't... (i) because I'm numb and didn't think about it and (ii) Lookers B'burn is right across the road from one of the places I spend a lot of time... 

But when the next thing breaks.....


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Mike,

There might be something of interest here: http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/...Di-EGR-amp-Intake-system-cleaning-info-please

Harry


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Prince Ludwig said:


> Mike,
> 
> There might be something of interest here: http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/...Di-EGR-amp-Intake-system-cleaning-info-please
> 
> Harry


Ooh errr... a bit too dirty for me Harry!!

Regards
M


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

All mended courtesy of Lookers VW.

Anybody got any ideas why these fail? 

Regards

M


----------

